# Terrasse



## Silke (19. März 2006)

Hallo,
im Moment überlegen wir gerade, aus welchen Materialien unsere Terrasse bzw. der Steg gebaut werden soll. Das naturagart-System ist zwar ganz gut, aber viel zu teuer. Unsere Terrasse soll ca. 3 x 4 m groß werden und der Steg 3 m lang.
Wie habt ihr eure Terrassen konstruiert? Und welche Materialien wurden verwendet?
Es wäre schön, wenn sich viele melden.


----------



## Frank (19. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hi Silke,

wenn du gute Qualität haben möchtest, musst du schon ein paar Euronen investieren. 
Es gibt verschiedene Holzarten die, insbesondere bei der Verwendung am Wasser, als (für mich) besonders geeignet zur Auswahl stehen. 

Schau mal im nachfolgenden Link (ist im PDF-Format) auf Seite 4.

http://www.dlh-nordisk.com/i-deck_brochure_ty.pdf


----------



## Dodi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hi Silke!

Also, bei uns haben wir den Steg aus einfachem Baumarktholz gemacht, sieht aber auch schon nicht mehr so schön aus und wird später in Bangkirai geändert, da Hartholz und das jetzige nur einfaches Nadelholz, hält ja leider nur wenige Jahre... 

Die Terrasse haben wir vor Jahren aus Schieferplatten gemacht -  nach dem Teichumbau etwas vergrößert und mit denselben rosa Granitsteinen umrandet wie den Teich.
Vielleicht gibt es in Deiner Gegend einen Natursteinhändler, die haben manchmal so 'ne Art Sonderposten, die man günstig bekommen kann. Ich glaube wir haben damals DM 30,00 pro m2 bezahlt.
Der Schiefer ist eigentlich recht pflegeleicht. Wird zwischendurch mal abgespült und 1 x im Jahr mit Steinöl behandelt.

Hier noch ein Foto nach der Terrassenvergrößerung:


----------



## Thorsten (19. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hi Silke,

wir möchten unsere Terrasse inkl. kleiner Steg aus Bangkiraiholz gestalten.

Die Kosten sind allerdings nicht ganz ohne, aber meiner Meinung nach sieht das sehr gut aus und hält dafür auch "ewig"


----------



## Silke (20. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hallo,
den Belag werden wir bestimmt auch aus Hartholz machen. Hat schon mal jemand Sibirische Lärche eingebaut? Soll ja auch ziemlich haltbar sein.
Was mich aber besonders interessiert ist die Unterkonstruktion. Mein Mann will dazu angefaste Hölzer nehmen, um die Kontaktfläche möglichst klein zu halten und diese dann in einbetonierte Stützenfüße legen.


----------



## Annett (20. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hallo Silke,

__ Douglasie, Eiche oder Lärchenholz sind auch sehr haltbar-nur weiß ich leider nicht aus eigenen Erfahrungen, ob sich viele Splitter usw. bilden.

karsten. hat doch schon einige Brücken gebaut, oder?!  
Wo steckt der nur wieder?


----------



## Erwin (20. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hallo Silke, 

also ich habe mich nach langer Suche/Information und mit etwas Glück beim Einkauf (Sonderangebot für 3,- € der lfd. m) auch für Bangkirai entschieden, da es wohl noch eins der langlebigsten Holzarten ist und ich einige Bretter auch mit dauerndem Wasserkontakt eingebaut habe. 

Wenn man auf das regelmässige Streichen mit Bangkiraiöl verzichtet, bekommt das Holz nach ca. 2 Jahren eine schöne Silbergraufärbung. Das ist nicht unbedingt was für jedermann, aber sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Bei vielen Bootssteegen an der Küste, die so gestaltet sind, verzichtet man ja übrigens auch gänzlich auf Lasuren oder Öl. Mit dem Öl erhält, bzw. verstärkt man die ursprüngliche Holzfarbe. Auch das sieht einfach toll aus, macht aber auch ca. alle 2 Jahre wieder viel Arbeit. Ob das Holz deswegen noch länger hält, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.   

Für die Unterkonstruktion habe ich auch Bangkirai-Hölzer (ca. 38 x 68mm) genommen, welche ich auf zuvor auf in Waage ausgerichteten und in ein paar Kellen Beton gelegten alten Pflastersteinen (ca. alle 50 cm) aufgelegt und stellenweise angedübelt habe. Diese Hölzer sind übrigens auch geriffelt (von wegen der geringen Auflagefläche).

Von Baumarkt- oder sostigem Weichholz würde ich aufgrund von möglichen Splittern und vor allem wegen der Haltbarkeit abraten. 

LG
Erwin


----------



## Silke (21. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hallo Erwin,
na ist doch mal ne aussagekräftige Antwort! Danke!!! 
Mal sehen, wer noch alles schreibt...


----------



## Harald (21. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hallo Silke,

es sollte, habe ich letztens gelesen (in der neuen Gartenteich, glaube ich) besser nicht sibirische Lärche sein. Diese wird nicht unbedingt unter Umweltgesichtspunkten geschlagen. Deutsche Lärche ist letztlich auch wohl genauso haltbar.
In der Zeitschrift wird in der aktuellen Ausgabe konkret auf den Stegbau eingegangen. Der Artikel ist zwar nicht unbedingt umfangreich, kann aber, was z. B. die Unterkonstruktion angeht, zumindestens hilfreich sein.


----------



## Erwin (21. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hallo Silke, 

falls Ihr Euch für Bangkirai entscheidet, hier noch ein kleiner Tip bei der Holzverarbeitung. 

- nach Möglichkeit Handschuhe tragen, da die beim Sägen entstehenden Schnittkanten meistens etwas ausfransen und die so entstehenden Splitter ziemlich hart und scharf sind, wie ich aus eigener schmerzhafter Erfahrung sagen kann ;-))
- Die Sägekanten habe ich zunächst mit einer Holzraspel und danach nochmal mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet. 

LG
Erwin


----------



## Annett (22. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hallo Silke,

soeben noch [DLMURL="http://www.teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=2276"]das hier[/DLMURL] wiedergefunden. 
Da sind ein paar gute Anmerkungen zur Schraubenstärke u.ä. dabei.

Ich hab die Brücke leider bis heute nicht gebaut.


----------



## Silke (22. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hallo Annett,
das kann leider nicht angezeigt werden...


----------



## karsten. (22. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

dann imm DEN


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

hallo
wenn ICH eine Terasse oder einen Steg bauen müsste, 
würde ich eine Unterkonstruktion aus verzinktem Stahl wählen.
Wem das zu liederlich aussieht , Der könnte diese dann noch Farb-oder
Pulverbeschichten und so fast für die "Ewigkeit" bauen..........

Im einfachstem Fall wäre das entsprechend dimensionierte Doppel-T-Träger. 
Bei gebogenen Brücken oder fliesenden Formen würde ich entsprechende Profilrohre wählen.

Bei Verwendung der üblichen Bangkirai Terrassendiele Profil-1 25x145mm
würde ich die Verbindung zwischen Holz und Unterkonstruktion einfach durch
Einklemmen der Trägerflansche zwischen ausgefräster Konterlattung und Belag erreichen

 

als Verschraubung würde ich nur noch die A4 Terassofixschrauben verwenden.



die haben eine Torxaufnahme, eine Bohrspitze und sind gleitbeschichtet 

verarbeitet könnte das so ausehen :
 

nett wäre auch , wenn die Belag nicht einfach so endet
und man das Hirnholz sieht 
sondern die Unterkonstuktion mit einem Rahmen abschliesst der den Belag einfasst und dem Ganzen auch etwas Dimension verleiht.

die feuerverzinkte Unterkonstruktion sollte jemand bauen 
der etwas "Eisen im Blut" hat
der sollte auch die Statik prüfen und die Fundamente dimensionieren.

den Belag kann JEDER schrauben  

das wäre mit Sicherheit preislich konkurenzfähig zu nataragard ihrem
Alukram  

eine individuelle, feuerverzinkte Konstruktion aus IPE 100 
(10cm hohem Doppel-T)
könnte der lfm ab 20 € und der Belag aus Bankirai je nach Qualität zwischen 3 und 5 € kosten.

hier ein Beispiel von "individuelle" besäumter 50mm Eiche auf Profilrohrholmen

 

und hier noch Eins als Urwald getarnt 

 

das können natürlich nur ganz oberflächliche Anregungen sein !

schönes WE


----------



## Roland (25. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hi,

hier mal 2 Bilder von meiner Terrasse:


----------



## Silke (27. März 2006)

*AW: Terrasse*

Hallo,
danke für eure Tips.
Einen Schlosser haben wir hier vor Ort. Die statische Berechnung machen wir natürlich selbst. Mein Mann will sich ja gern kreativ austoben und hat eine Hängebrücke entworfen. Leider kann man dann aber nicht auf der Brücke sitzen und mit den Beinen im Wasser baumeln.
Mal sehen, was dabei herauskommt...


----------

